# GPS Navigation for Bikepacking



## NickandBruce (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I'm looking to get a GPS computer for road touring and off-road bikepacking use and wanted to know what your favorites are and why.

I know virtually nothing about GPS computers but here's what I would like to be able to do.

1. Follow planned routes either self created or downloaded from the internet.

2. Track my ride so I can show off how cool I am, or backtrack if I'm hopelessly lost.

3. Get me back on track if I go off route intentionally or otherwise. Probably most useful when on the roads.

4. Help me navigate away from roads.

5. Be useful off the bike as well for paddle, hiking trips, and even driving to the trailhead.

6. Must be durable. Waterproof and able to take a hit or two.

7. Not a power hog even though I eventually plan to go dynamo.

I found that I can get a great deal on the Magellan Cyclo 505 through work, and a lot of reviews make me think I'd like this over the Garmin 1000, but those reviews seem to focus mostly on standard cycling use.

Anyone here have any useful input?

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

NickandBruce said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm looking to get a GPS computer for road touring and off-road bikepacking use and wanted to know what your favorites are and why.
> 
> ...


Hola Nick,

I'm not an expert on cycling gadgets either, but with GPSs I'll stick to Garmin gear 

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 18, 2005)

Garmin's Edge (tailored to cycling) computers are pretty terrible off the bike. 

I'd look at the eTrex 30/30x as a nice small handheld with decent UI that can do topo and street maps/navigation, has a real compass, and good battery life (and batteries are replaceable so you can bring a spare set/buy as needed). The 30 also works with the heart rate/speed sensor ANT accessories if you wanted to use those, though they aren't particularly useful for bikepacking.


----------



## NickandBruce (Sep 18, 2014)

I keep seeing the eTrex strapped to people's cockpit.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Garmin Etrex 20.

https://vikapproved.wordpress.com/2013/11/04/garmin-etrex-20-review/

Easy to use. Lasts a long time on one set of batteries. More than accurate and rugged enough for bikepacking.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

eTrex20 or 30... or likely the newest version of the 30 if theres stuff in there that you might use.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I would argue that the speed sensor, at least, could be useful for bikepacking. It IS possible to lose GPS reception (I happened to ride on a day with really crappy satellite conditions recently and lost half my ride). The speed sensor will at least give you an accurate distance, so if you have a rough idea of distances, it can help keep you on track.

I agree that an etrex is probably your best bet. With that said, you won't be able to run it directly off the hub dynamo. You could use the dynamo to recharge AA batteries, though, to keep it fed. Still, the etrex line has some of the best battery life of all of Garmin's receivers, so it'll probably be a few days before you need to swap batteries.

Don't count on anything that's actually worth carrying on the bike being all that useful navigating TO the trailhead. Screens are too small. Entering data (like the location) is frequently a pain. There's ONE model that's designed to work well in the car AND in the field, but it's huge. I wouldn't want to use it on the bike. It's power hungry and chunky.


----------



## RPS1030 (Apr 28, 2007)

Another vote for the eTrex. I've got a 30 that has been used plenty on the bike and a little in the truck while offroading. 

It has been pretty easy to follow the green (or whatever color you pick) for a track. If you get off track or exploring, zoom out or scroll to find the track again. I've got AZ Topo basemap loaded which is OK. Screen is kinda small to really orienteer with.

I've run with it plugged in to a right angle USB cord in the truck, so I would think you can Dynamo it. I like the AAs for the option of easy replacement during trips versus remembering to regularly charge it.

TopoFusion has been good for loading/creating/modding/linking tracks for me.


----------



## Gallo (Nov 17, 2013)

No matter what also carry a paper map. I have a garmin 60 handheld it works fine but to get the big picture a paper map for me is in-disposable. I got mine years ago it has replaceable AA which is nice. you need to add maps which a topo maps which was a surprise to me way back when. It has detail of backwoods but still has all streets once in a town or city


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

RPS1030 said:


> Another vote for the eTrex. I've got a 30 that has been used plenty on the bike and a little in the truck while offroading.
> 
> It has been pretty easy to follow the green (or whatever color you pick) for a track. If you get off track or exploring, zoom out or scroll to find the track again. I've got AZ Topo basemap loaded which is OK. Screen is kinda small to really orienteer with.
> 
> ...


True. I should have been more clear. Even with rechargeable AA batteries, you won't be able to keep them topped up with a dynamo hub plugged directly into the GPS. they won't charge in-place the way built-in lithium batteries in an Edge will. You'll have to pull them out to recharge them. The dynamo will probably lengthen the amount of time between battery swaps, but I dunno if you'll have enough juice to charge a set of AA's AND power the etrex at the same time.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

I have an Edge 810 that I really like, but it would be worthless for bikepacking without a dynamo hub to keep it running.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

you can run get etrex off the GPS, same as the 810 or other series... sucks at night though, as you have to power lights and the other gadgets.
AAs last a long time in the garmin... unless you are going somewhere for a month without power or a store, or don't want to carry that many batteries... you shouldn't have to worry about dyno charging.

you can also run the 810 and the others from a cache battery. i have a lime fuel that will run the GPS or the GoPro and can charge my phone. that will also charge from the dyno...


----------



## NickandBruce (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions! 

I have as Goal Zero Guide 10 solar setup, that works better keeping my phone, lights, and spare batteries charged than most believe. I'll be using that until I get the dynamo. I could use that to supplement the dynamo if needed but realistically, I cant imagine needing to leave the GPS running all the time anyways and I could always ration my batteries as needed based on my plans.

Besides, paper maps are a given.

That being said, I'm curious:

When it's sunny out I run my solar panel directly to my iPhone, but when the sun is either weak (cloudy) or intermittent (trees) I hook the phone to the battery pack which is plugged into the solar panel to keep a strong consistent power source going to the phone while keeping my backup batteries topped off.

Does anyone think there's a reason this wont work for the eTrex?


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

what's the feeling on the differences between the etrex 20 and 30? 

local gander mountain has both on sale for pretty good prices, $50 difference between the 2


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

the 30 has more sensors (barometric altimeter, electronic compass, and ANT+)

I'd say they're definitely worth $50.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

Harold said:


> the 30 has more sensors (barometric altimeter, electronic compass, and ANT+)
> 
> I'd say they're definitely worth $50.


just read that it also pairs with HRM and GSC10, I think that gives me all the data that I actually use from my edge 500 plus the mapping I don't get there, I'm sold


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

pretty good price and gander mountain price matched it for me 

Garmin eTrex 30 GPS - REI.com


----------

